# palin



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Have you heard that palin was McCains VP pick? She is from Wasilla, right down the road from where we live!!! her daughter used to play hockey on the same team as I. Go Sarah :clap: ! its neat to have a woman Vp pick even if she doesnt win.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking of you when I heard. She is suppose to speak tonight at the Republican Nation Convention.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She actually attended school here where I work - so we are hearing alot about it - for sure!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she speaks at 10:35pm eastern time 

it is cool to hear about how a canidate is human you know?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

It's so irritating watching some of these "womens libers" try to degrade an obviously fine woman. I didn't really expect McCain to pick someone I could identify with (Lieberman), I was pleasantly surprised.

I for one will be "routing" for them. And voting for them also.

God bless America.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was very pleased with his pick. THey can try to degrade her all they want, but what does that do? I think they are just mad that they didnt get to be the one to have a woman as a nominee


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ,,,that is sure something......................It's a small world after all..................... :shades:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

im watching it right now. ok i gotta go!!!!!  im not a republican or a dem. im independant, but i do hope she does good.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

That was one of the best speeches I've ever heard! She is great! Take that libs!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I will say that I was a little worried about him picking a female because no one really new her, but after listening to her last night (YOU GO GIRL). Heck I would vote for her for President. I tell you she really put the Media and the Democrats in their place. :clap: :clap: 

My husband is taking about 13 kids to the Inauguration in January so no matter who makes it in office it will be history that is for sure. I just wish I could go. :?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't have much faith in the whole President campaign thing. Most of them end up making promises they dont keep-or can't keep. And I worry to that are the people who are running for first Black persident and first Female VP just ruinning to be the first? Or are they really qualified for the job. It will be kind of cool one day to finally have a woman and black person as President and VP. It also aggravates me when the people in office vote one way only to turn around and disagree with the vote they made. I say one you make a decision, stick with it. I just wish we could get someone in office who could help the economy turn in the right direction.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I totaly agree -- my dad says to listen to nothing they say now, but look to their record and what they actually have DONE. "actions speak louder then words"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow staceyroop well put...................your dad is very knowledgeable..........That's good to remember...................thanks for bringing it up.............. :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have always believed my dad to be a smart man --- I will let him know you think so too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK sounds perfect to me stacey....................


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I understand your angst Brianna, it's very frustrating when polititians don't "get" the "will of the people" thing. I know first hand, living in PA. But, McCain is right when he says the "people" are frustrated with Republicans for too much spending. They are supposted to be the ones who are keeping a lid on that.

But remember, we know Obama will raise taxes, because he said he would. Don't think you will be exempt from that. Business does not pay taxes...taxes are a cost of doing business...and they pass those increases right on to us. High taxes stifle business growth, so goodbye job growth (bad for those of us who need a job).

The government actually collects MORE MONEY when taxes are low...when taxes are high taxpayers invest in ways that defer their taxes. So, less money to the government. 

Did you ever wonder why folks like the Kennedy's the really rich old money people are always for higher taxes on wages? Its because we don't really tax "old" money. So, the "idle rich" will always be that "idle rich". But, unless you are a Bill Gates they will "get you" with things like the "alternative minimum tax" or the "death tax".

What we need is to junk the whole income tax system and go to a Federal sales tax. It will probably hurt at first, but at least the drug dealers, and uber rich will pay taxes! JMO


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh boy politics.................  :worried: :tears: :GAAH:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:GAAH: HA! HA! No more from me! Sorry, I'm a political junkie, I like it almost as much as my goats! :type:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that's OK Di .....................just my opinion on politics.............................. we still like hearing from you anyway............ :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Amen Di!!  lol I like to talk politics, but I can sometimes get out of hand so I try to keep it cool 

I think Palin was a great choice for John McCain, just seeing the things she has done for Alaska, oh my how wonderful. What I like about her is that she doesn't seem to be above you, she seems to be the person that is still at your level, she isn't condescending. My dad said that back in the '80 election, the democratic VP nomination was a women, Geraldine(I don't remember her last name) he said she was just another rich person who was condescending saying that she was 'just like everybody else' yeah, right :roll: 

I've stayed up the past two nights to watch the convention, its been really great so far. Did anybody watch during Guliani's speech, when he started talking about drilling for oil, everybody in the crowd started yelling "drill baby drill!!" I started laughing so hard :ROFL: 

ok enough from me :shades:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ahhh Sarah, great minds think alike! She couldn't possibly be more "real life". All the same hassels as the rest of us. Even an abusive brother-in-law! What kind of dumb *** threatens a sitting Governors sister? Ok, I'll mention the child now, how great is it (not that it's great he's Down's Syndrome) that we will have an advocate for "special needs" children in the administration? My grandson is autistic, and I worry, you know? 

I loved her, don't really love McCain, but at least now I can vote without a "bag over my head". I liked most of McCains speech. We'll see if he has a "better way". One thing she said for sure "only one man running has fought for us".


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We were at the fair yesterday and since hardly anybody was there(it was raining) my dad and brother and I were just walking around talking loud and we started talking about politics and my brother said, "Really we aren't voting for McCain, we're voting for Palin." Which is true, but still I think McCain would make an alright president. Plus, in 4-8 years Palin can run for president herself :thumb: 

We went to the republican tent to get a McCain sign to put up against the democratic tent, but they were out of them, they had a waiting list for signs!! :greengrin:


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

Holy muffins... I smell politikin...
Sarah you silly, Palin wont have to wait long to be president. Mc Cain is so ancient, he'll probably croak after he's sworn in. That is- if he wins the election. :wink:


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, his mother is 95 and sharp as a tack. So not too likely, he has a clean bill of health as well, which is great. 

I am not a fan of Palin, she is SO inexperienced, and the ethics investigation is worrying. Plus that Intelligent Design...and anti abortion...and drilling...if only McCain had chosen Liebermann!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you are going to bring up the "unexperienced part" you never listened to her speach nor do you know a thing about Obama--- talk about inexperienced!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

(Discussion of abortion removed because I just can't deal with Obama's stance on that).

As for "intelligent design", it should be taught as "theory". After all "evolution" is also a theory. 

McCain should be careful when he puts Dems in his administration. We already know that doesn't work. Bush did it and he's still suffering the consequenses.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Di said:


> As for "intelligent design", it should be taught as "theory". After all "evolution" is also a theory.


Give people the information and give them the choice on what they want to believe.

I have my belief but that doesnt mean I shove it down someones throat.


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

Play nice children. 
If you dont, the gnomes will come down the chimney and snatch you away! :shocked:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually you only had to listen to Guliani's speech if you wanted to hear about the experience of the candidates in both parties. I don't mean to start an arguement but I am only stating facts, Barack was only a community organizer(or some related job) before he entered the IL state senate, and during his term in the state senate seat out of 132 times for voting, every single time he never voted yes, he never voted no, he only voted 'present'.

Oh gnomes I'm already paying for my naughtiness, in the past week the gnomes have taken 2 pocket knives and 3 pitchforks from me :tears:


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

Next they'll steal all your socks- but they'll leave you the socks with holes in them.


----------



## newtogoats (Aug 28, 2008)

Doesn't anyone here believe in fossils? Or separation of church and state (like in the Constitution)? How can you believe in the sanctity of life before birth, and not the sanctity of life after birth i.e. lying to the American people to begin a war on behalf of Big Oil that took the lives of so many brave Americans? Just wondering...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Let us NOT start an argument on the validity of the war --- there are to many oppions on both sides


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You'll have to show me were it says "in the Constitution" about seperation of church and state. Our fore-fathers have "faith" references everywhere..."In God We Trust". Sorry, I don't "believe" in fossils, they exist, I've seen them (I put "earth gauged slate floors in my house and you can see the fossils in the tiles!). But, what's to "believe"? 

Stacey, I hope you didn't take my "Intelligent Design" taught as theory wrong...we just had a big court case here in PA a year ago or so. I just think they should be more open minded when they teach evolution...and show both sides. If it makes them feel better to teach them both as "theory" fine. But, we lost, so sad.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Di I knew what you ment --- I was agreeing with you. Give people the choice, don't just decide what is truth for them. When you teach Evolution as fact that when trouble starts. 

The separation of church and state came from a letter Thomas Jefferson wrote to a friend. He was saying that Government would never establish a one and only church. Like had happened in England! The Catholic church in England had become so much the controling power that they had more power then the king or queen, the pilgrims and a lot of the other imigrants who settled America actually were fleeing that oppression and wanted religious freedom.

The statement separaion of church and state should be taken in that context --- what it actually means.............no state church! Freedom to worship as we see fit without government intervention.

Take away that freedom and you take away America's core.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree with you Stacey, but that's not what the "aclu-ites" are talking about when they say "seperation of church and state". 

But, we should probably stay with the "Palin" topic that got us started. I really like her, did you see the skit on SNL? Tina Fey was doing a pretty good impression of Sarah, and they said she liked it. I just saw clips on Fox this morning. I can't wait for her debate with Biden (did you hear he gave all of $900. to charity last year? But that was up from $300. previous year) LOL. I have heard more Democrats say "God" this year then I've heard in my life! It's a little odd, don't you think?

I think they are making themselves look a little foolish going after that woman like they are. If she's so inappropriate, why are they in such a frenzy about her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah I think she will do pretty well in the debate, she is true you know, doesnt have to reherse what she is going to say


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so true stacey.......... :thumbup:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I think it's kind of funny when politicians get tripped up and caught in "flip-flops", it usually menas they are pandering to their immediate audience. Like the "clinging to guns and religion". I think Sarah tends to say what she thinks, and can be more consistent. She may have a problem with the international relations, but, that is understandable. There will be some "on the job training" in her future, but that's what the State department is for. Not that they are much help. :GAAH:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I just want to say that the separation of church from the state was for the purpose that, like Stacey said, the state would not corrupt the churches, not the other way around.

Tina Fey was hilarious!! I think Sarah Palin will do very well in the debate, nobody can really back her into a corner as far as I can see


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

tina Fey! i love SNL.

I was just on vacation, i didnt realize that there were so many tabloids with palin on the front cover. really funny they need to make things up just to put a little dirt on her. :roll:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You watch, these ya-hoo's that moderate these debates will ask alot of "foreign relations" questions, trying to "slip her up", but, they probably won't ask her the tough "oil" related questions that she will be really good at, and that "we the people" are interested in.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Biden said that Sarah Palin as the VP candiate was a step backwards for women :shocked: 

also on the line of Biden --- he said that it is patriotic for Americans to pay higher taxes :shocked: :shocked: :scratch:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, im the next, next generation and i know that probably isnt correct, 'un american' its for the people not (money) from the people.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

One of my coworkers loves to read the news articals on the web and she was on like CNN I think and they had that quote from him. I wonder if he realizes how silly that sounds :shrug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, maybe- probably embarassing!

I got this from one of my hockey teamates; i thought it was cute.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

It would be nice if he (Biden) understood how stupid that sounded, trouble is, he doesn't. I don't know how they can say Palin is not experienced enough to be Vice President, but Obama is experienced enough to be President? Will somebody PLEASE explain that to me?!

You know, I have to say, "we the people" are doing a crappy job of electing people to run this country. We get happy with one legislator and we keep re-electing them, until they think they are "necessary". I'm sure our "fore-fathers" would be shocked to see we are re-electing people who have been in the government for 30 years! We have GOT to stop this. They should be coming to work for the COUNTRY, not themselves. When they've been there more then 2 terms, they get too comfortable, and start working for themselves, and getting themselves re-elected.

I would like to start a movement of Americans who say "two terms is enough". We have to make "term limits" our job, the legislators are never going to voluntarily limit their own jobs. We have to do it for them. So, let's start today, I Di resolve to never vote for a legislator to sit for more then two terms. Regardless of how much I like them. (pounds gavel)!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i second that movement. lol. yes i think it is time for a change.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

We have a second to the resolution! All that agree say yes. Disagree say no.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Agreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

makes sense to me!


----------

